# Guide: use Pre-activated Windows 7 OEM License on fresh installation



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2014)

As many people know manufactures today use something called SLIC which stands for "Software Licensing Description Table" which is they implanted the Serial of Windows into the bios of their motherboard whichs means you don't get the normal Microsoft Windows sticker on your Desktop, Workstation or Laptop anymore, so people can't sell them and make money of the licenses because they purchased a computer with Windows 7 and wanna run Linux, Windows 8/8.1 or something instead.

Normally Windows 7 don't support SLIC which means that OEM Manufactures like Dell, Lenovo, HP and others have their own OEM Serial pre-installed and activated in Windows 7 that comes with your machine.

So if you wanna get rid of the OEM Manufactures Services, Applications and more "Crap-ware" they fill into their Windows, you can use this guide below to "move" the activation token that are stored in Windows 7 onto Microsoft's original Windows 7.

Which you can download from msdn or Digitalriver. (Links for digitalrivers Windows 7 iso downloads will be posted further down.)


1. You need a program called "Advanced Tokens Manager" which is free for non-commercial use.







It can be downloaded for free from the creator Josh Cell Software: http://joshcellsoftwares.com/products/advancedtokensmanager/


Before you can run the program u need to have .NET Framework v4.0 installed on your system.
It can be downloaded here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17718


2. unpack and run "Advanced Tokens Manager" as administrator on your Windows 7.






Then click on "Activation Backup" this can also be used on Office and **Windows 8.1


*Please read this line below careful before trying to use this on Windows 8.1:
** Windows 8.1 is * NOT * fully supported. All the activation data can be saved, but only those that were activated by * Phone * will be restored properly.*


3. When "Advanced Tokens Manager" is done, it will creator a folder called "Windows Activation Backup" in the where you ran the application from.
just copy the "Advanced Tokens Manager" folder over to your USB stick and keep it there while installing the Microsoft version of Windows 7.


4. Copy the "Advanced Tokens Manager" folder over to your newly installed Windows 7, and run "Advanced Tokens Manager.exe" it will now say
"Activation Restore"







5. Click on "Activation Restore" and you will get this popup with "Restore Now?" saying that it will take Approximately 5mins...







6. When "Advanced Tokens Manager" is done you will get a popup saying "Success"





(This is now my own picture, thx to ezinehow.com)

and now go to Start then rightclick on "Computer" and choose Properties and under "Windows Activation" it should now say "Windows is Activated"







These 6 steps should do so you can have a original Windows 7 without all the "Crap-ware" the OEM's fill Windows up with.


***Most pictures are of Windows 8.1 i know that because i don't have Windows 7 at home but the process will be the same.***


Windows 7 Download Digital River Links:


Spoiler



*Links have been removed, because they do not work anymore.*




I tried to create this guide to help other people that are in need to set up a Raid System or just want a fresh install of an original Windows 7. Yes this method will also let you install update *KB971033 *which re-activate Windows 7 to check if your serial is original and it will keep being activated...


I just had to setup a raid 1 system at work, i cloned Windows 7 over to one ssd and wanted to add the second as a mirror but that wasn't possible so i ended up spending sometime searching around and found out about "Advanced Token Manager" and it saved my ass ^^


----------



## arskatb (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice guide . BTW  KB971033 is totally useless update


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 13, 2014)

arskatb said:


> Nice guide . BTW  KB971033 is totally useless update



thx and yes ino, but it was just because someone will eventually poop the question


----------



## blackfire219 (Jun 25, 2015)

Is it possible to transfer Windows 7 Home Premium OEM activation backup to fresh installed Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 media refresh on the same system? Because I am planning to reformat my laptop and change its OS to Windows 7 Ultimate SP1.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2015)

blackfire219 said:


> Is it possible to transfer Windows 7 Home Premium OEM activation backup to fresh installed Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 media refresh on the same system? Because I am planning to reformat my laptop and change its OS to Windows 7 Ultimate SP1.



U can't use this method to "upgrade" ur Windows Home Premium to Pro or Ultimate it simply just backup ur activation key.


----------



## Finners (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for thew write up, Didn't realise you needed to do all this with an OEM PC if re-installing which I plan to do soon on my mum's ASUS laptop as there is so much ASUS software on it its ridiculous. 

I was just going to grap a Windows 7 home ISO and try and re-install it and looks like I would have ran into issues.


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't get the point of this. I have a lenovo laptop and I just made a fresh install of Windows over it and it was activated. It didn't even ask for a serial. Isn't that the same for every other laptop with SLIC? 

I have an older L412 on which I installed a fresh copy of W7 and I just used the serial on the sticker to install too. No crapware to deal with.


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2015)

Used with great success on the boss's Elitebook and the new SSD. Many thanks!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 13, 2015)

Frick said:


> Used with great success on the boss's Elitebook and the new SSD. Many thanks!



Love to hear feed back 

I am glad it works, so he is now running "stock" Windows?


----------

